# Is Nancin B3 the same as B-12?



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Are all B Vitamins the same?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nancin = B[sub]3[/sub]

All b vitamins are not the same.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

have you ever taken nancin?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyday, I take it with my multivitamins.

If you plan on taking any B vitamins I recommend that you take as many different ones at the same time as you can.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

few questions:
how long have you been taking it? do you feel that it helps with dp? i take b12 as well, so i should take them at the same time?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

sonnl said:


> few questions:
> how long have you been taking it? do you feel that it helps with dp? i take b12 as well, so i should take them at the same time?


Hey, sorry for not responding for a while didn't see your post.

I've been on it for about 8 1/2 months and i've felt no difference but still continue to take it. If you're gonna take it, take it with as many Bvitamins as possible.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

^ Have you been using niacin that gives you a flush? "No-flush niacin" apparently has no effect at all if it is, what it usually is, inositol hexaniconate. That's not real niacin.

I'm not sure about other forms of vitamin b3 (niacinamide etc.) but using actual niacin, the one that gives you the flush, you know you're getting the real deal with actual benefits.

I have yet to try it but i've done some research about it. I'm waiting for it to arrive on the post. I'll write personal experiences once i get to try it.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah im using the flush, it goes away sort of after a few weeks tho


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

How long have you been taking it and what dose? At least your HDL cholesterol should be going up, which is believed to be good for you.

I'm planning to start with a low (~50mg) dose and buid up from there if i feel like it..


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Man, just cut to the chase and get a sublingual B complex. It has all the B's and is choice for complete absorption.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Tommygunz said:


> Man, just cut to the chase and get a sublingual B complex. It has all the B's and is choice for complete absorption.


Better get one with real niacin (inositol hexaniconate doesnt give the niacin benefits). Also we have unique needs for different vitamins, therefore one complex might not give equal benefit for everyone. Sometimes the chase is needed; it could be just one vitamin one is deficient of or has a malabsorption for that causes serious symptoms.

Sublinqual vitamin b complex is a great start though! 
I felt improvement with it, even though it didnt have real niacin in it (source naturals, another brand with niacin is on its way). Thanks for the suggestion for a sub b complex in your thread btw.

Which brand are you using?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> Man, just cut to the chase and get a sublingual B complex. It has all the B's and is choice for complete absorption.


ive been taking both for a few months now


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

sonnl said:


> ive been taking both for a few months now


What dose of niacin are you taking?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

1 pill, 1000 mg


----------

